# Aviacode - Greetings My Fellow



## Medical_Coder (Oct 11, 2010)

Greetings My Fellow CPCs!

I'm a remote coder and I wanted to inquire if anyone has any information to share regarding a contact person at Aviacode for remote coding opportunities. Any and all information provided is truly appreciated. Thanks so much for your assistance in this matter!


----------



## Kisha (Dec 29, 2011)

*Aviacode contact info*

Jennifer Schmutz
Coding Manager

jschmutz@aviacode.com
main 801-858-3800 
direct 801-858-3808 
fax 801-858-3838 
cell 801-232-1431


----------



## Medical_Coder (Dec 30, 2011)

*Thank You*

Hi Kisha!

Thank you so much for providing this very valuable information. I truly do appreciate your very kind assistance in this matter. Have a beautiful day!


----------

